# تعلم برمجة اوتوكاد من خلال فيجوال بيزك خطوة بخطوة



## Hossam-am (4 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
تعلم التحكم ببرنامج أتوكاد من خلال فجوال بيزك
أرسم في أتوكاد ما تشاء...وخذ منه ما تشاء ...وصدر البيانات التي تريدها ...وأرسل له التعليمات الني تريدها..
اصنع برنامجك ...الذي يحسب لك الأطوال ..المساحات...الحجوم...
إصنع برنامجك...الذي يولد لك ما شئت من العناصر الرسومية...من الخطوط والأقواس ومجمعات الخطوط والشرائح ...والكتل والسمات والتهشير والنصوص ......والأبعاد...وكل ما ترغب
إصنع برنامجك ...الذي يرسم عنك المقاطع الطولية والعرضية لمجسم أو طريق...والذي يهشر بالنيابة عنك المقاطع ويضع بياناتها وإحداثياتها ويخرج لك الجداول...
إصنع برنامجك الذي يحسب لك مساحات الحفر والردم وحجومها ..والذي يساعدك في حساب الكميات وحصرها ...ويخرج لك دفاتر المساحة !!!!
إصنع برنامج يخرج لك المقاسم والعقارات ويحسب التجاوزات ويضع أحجار التخوم ...واسهم الملكية يخرج الاضبارة الحسابية كاملة ويخرج اللوحات النهائية مع أرصاد المسح الفني ...
كل ذلك بمتابعتك لي بهذه الدروس التي سأتناول فيها شرحا مفصلا للتعامل مع برنامج أتوكاد من خلال لغة فجوال بيزك ... مع الأمثلة العملية والتطبيقات التي قد تفيد أي مهندس لا على التعيين..

الرجاء متابعة الموضوع في نفس المنتدى على الصفحة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=183433

أرجو الإفادة ... ودمتم بخير

​


----------



## أبويزن العرب (5 يناير 2012)

شي جميل أرجوا منك المزيد وجعل الله هذا العلم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Hossam-am (5 يناير 2012)

*تم إضافة الدرس السادس عشر التعامل مع الشرائح Spline على الصفحة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=2525208&postcount=69

والدرس بصيغة PDF على الرابط :
*http://www.facebook.com/groups/267612119966249/doc/274607822600012/
*دمتم بخير
*


----------



## dode789 (6 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا


----------



## mostafammy (6 يناير 2012)

شكر ا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hossam-am (6 يناير 2012)

*الدروس من 1 إلى 16 بصيغة pdf*

*إخواني الافاضل .... السلام عليكم
لقد اوردت في مشاركة سابقة ملفات الدروس من 1-14 بصسغة pdf ولمن لم يلاحظ فتفضلوا ملفات الدروس كاملة من 1 إلى 16 بصيغة PDF على الرابط :
http://www.4shared.com/rar/yYXpdcnr/_1-16_PDF_2.html

وكذلك ملف المثال الذي قمنا بإنشائه وكتابة الأكواد ضمنه كاملاً حتى الدرس 16 على الرابط :

http://www.4shared.com/rar/rVttV1nm/VBcad_2.html
وتقبلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام

دمتم بخير
م.حسام*


----------



## simo1000 (6 يناير 2012)

شكر ا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (7 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## Hossam-am (14 يناير 2012)

*تم إضافة الدرس الأول في بيئة أوتوكاد (خصائص الكائن أوتوكاد ) في نفس المنتدى على الصفحة :*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=2539356&postcount=77*

*ملف الدرس بصيغة PDF والمشروع VB2cad حتى هذه المرحلة تجدونها على الرابط :*
*http://www.facebook.com/groups/267612119966249/doc/280244068703054/*
*وكذلك على الروابط :*
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mam151d7qjz1dd9*
*http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?f7wau1fri3kt3ob*​


----------



## ماهر الشهري (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Hossam-am (24 يناير 2012)

*تم إضافة الدرس الثاني في بيئة أوتوكاد (الكائنات Documents و Document ) بدءاً من المشاركة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=2546761&postcount=82*​


----------



## Hossam-am (24 يناير 2012)

*تم إضافة الدرس الثالث في بيئة اوتوكاد (وظائف التحكم بالكائن Document ) بدأ من المشاركة :*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=2549308&postcount=92ش*​


----------



## Hossam-am (2 فبراير 2012)

تم إضافة الدرس الرابع في بيئة أوتوكاد *(الكائنات الفرعية التابعة للكائن Document ) بدأً من المشاركة :*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=2557372&postcount=108
​


----------



## Hossam-am (2 فبراير 2012)

تم إضافة *الدرس السابع عشر في العناصر الرسومية (العنصرين Ray و Xline) بدءاً من المشاركة :*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=2566237&postcount=118
​


----------



## Hossam-am (5 فبراير 2012)

*تم إضافة الدرس الثامن عشر في العناصر الرسومية (النقطة Point) بدءاً من المشاركة :*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost....&postcount=123
​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (6 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## Hossam-am (6 فبراير 2012)

*تم إضافة الدرس التاسع عشر في العناصر الرسومية (العنصر Solid) بدءاً من المشاركة :*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=2572131&postcount=125
​


----------



## Hossam-am (7 فبراير 2012)

تم إضافة الدرس العشرون في العناصر الرسومية (العنصر 3Dpolyline) بدءاً من المشاركة :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showpost.php?p=2573315&postcount=126​


----------



## أبوتقي (7 فبراير 2012)

مجهود رائع يستحق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

جميل جداااااااااااا


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

عايز ارفع شرح لجهاز نيكونnikonازاي برجاء الافادة علي [email protected]


----------



## فواز العنسي (12 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=183433&page=14#ixzz1mBCmoyYg


*جزاك الله خير موضوع مميز من مهندس مميز 
إستمر نحن معك حتى عمل مشروع متكامل 
سؤالي كيف نتحكم في معلومات عند ادخالها واخراجها الي البرنامج عبر ملفات خارجيه*​


----------



## التوم عثمان علي (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (15 فبراير 2012)

اللهم زدني علما


----------



## العمده الصلحابى (27 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وارجو منكم ان تتموا جمليكم وتكون الدروس بصوره مبسطه


----------



## العمده الصلحابى (27 فبراير 2012)

هل اذا كان هناك غبار عتى الدهان يمنع رصف الاسفلت


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (27 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك;


----------



## اعجال (28 فبراير 2012)

تشكرا يامهندس على مشاركتك الرائعة والنادرة وارجوا منك الخوض اكثر في الموضوع بالتفصيل لانه نادر جدا طرحه في المنتديات وشكرا


----------



## أبو ماجد (4 مارس 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad kh (8 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## Hossam-am (23 مارس 2012)

*تم إضافة الدرس الحادي والعشرون في العناصر الرسومية PolyfaceMesh على الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=183433&p=2631622&viewfull=1#post2631622
*​


----------



## التوم عثمان علي (24 مارس 2012)

أحسن الله إليك ورزقك الجنة


----------



## عبدالسلام مصطفى عب (27 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
افادك الله وأعزك م/حسام 
واريد مساعدتك في هذه المشكله علما باني نفذت جميع الخطوات الاولى في الدرس الاول لحضرتك 
وانا لدي على الجهاز اوتوكاد 2000 وفجيول بيسك 6 ولكن للأسف لم ينجح المثال معي وظهرت المشكله وقمت بتصويرها لحضرتك


----------



## عبدالسلام مصطفى عب (27 يوليو 2015)




----------



## عبدالسلام مصطفى عب (27 يوليو 2015)




----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (27 يوليو 2015)

موضوع اكثر من رائع :28:

*واتمنى من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع بشكل مستقل او ادراجة ضمن موضوع الليسبات
لاهميته والحاجة الماسة .*


----------



## عبدالسلام مصطفى عب (30 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيفكم اخواني الكرام 
أرجوا منكم الأهتمام والمساعده حيث أن الموضوع بالنسبه لى هام جدا ​


----------

